# JVC Camcorder shuts itself off



## wolfspirit (May 25, 2010)

I just bought a JVC camcorder for our church service. Model number GR-AX230U. I record through a DVD recorder so I just use the cam and AV cables. No tape. It is shutting itself off and I dont know if there is something wrong with the cam or If i'm missing something.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

If I understand you correctly, you are just using the JVC as a camera and recording to an external device. 

there may well be a setting that if the camera is not recording or playing back, then it goes into power saving or standby mode. see if you can force it to stay on permanently unless the power switch is used to switch it off. Check the handbook for the menus.


----------

